# fife



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

does anyone know anything about showing under fife?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

....and if and how you can transfer to gccf?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

obviously no one can help


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Aww sorry no replies yet. Im sure someone will come on soon. Seems quite quiet in this section


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

Have a look here - Felis Britannica - Shows | Felis Britannica

There is plenty of info and its explained much better than I could manage :wink:

If there are any specific points you need explained please PM me and I will do my best to answer, or I'll point you in the direction of someone who can help


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

Felis Britannica - News | Felis Britannica

Also check out this link. There is a superb show guide as a pdf that can be downloaded


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi, sorry I know nothing about Fife. I believe that you can import your cat and show them with GCCF by registering them - at least I think you can.

I found this on the GCCF website but don't know if it helps - sorry.

"If your cat is registered with another organisation.

You will need to register your cat with the GCCF before you can enter a GCCF show. There are several requirements designed to ensure that the rules which apply to resident cats can also be monitored with respect to overseas cats.

You should study the Registration Policy for your breed before applying to register your cat with the GCCF. If you are not a member of a GCCF Club for that breed, the GCCF Office should be able to help you with this.

When you apply to register your cat with the GCCF, you must submit a certified pedigree which complies with the GCCF Registration Policy for the breed in question and shows at least four generations - five or more if the Registration Policy requires this."


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I love FIFe shows, do try some!

Liz


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

my young wegies are registered with fife and it looks like i or they have a fife pedigree. i have often thought of showing troy one of my wegies who is currently 5 1/2 months old, but i dont drive and there doesnt seem to be many fife shows around. i know i am going to have trouble showing even gccf because of transport, but i assume because of being fife registered i never got a pink slip.
i was just wondering how you can go about it if you wanted to show under gccf


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> my young wegies are registered with fife and it looks like i or they have a fife pedigree. i have often thought of showing troy one of my wegies who is currently 5 1/2 months old, but i dont drive and there doesnt seem to be many fife shows around. i know i am going to have trouble showing even gccf because of transport, but i assume because of being fife registered i never got a pink slip.
> i was just wondering how you can go about it if you wanted to show under gccf


You need to import your cats into the GCCF befor eyou can show with them, unless, that is, you're only planning to show in the household pets section. They don't need to be registered. I'd phone the GCCF office for specifics, but basically, it involves the provision of all of the cats' paperwork and the paying of a fee for registration.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

You should have a certified pedigree, you need to send that to the GCCF with the correct fee, it is exactly the same as importing a cat from overseas.

Liz


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

maybe you can check their website:

http://fifeweb.org/wp/lib/lib_current.php


----------

